# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  taille et emplacement d'un objet crystal report 10

## pick ouic

Bonjour,
je suis sur crystal report 10
voila, lorsque je modifie la taille d'un objet,  quelques millimetre pres...
soit ca ne change en rien, soit ca change en tout.

je m'explique :

j'ai un objet texte, voir autre...
X = 15,200
Y = 2,320
Hauteur = 0,500
Largeur = 2,670

je change Y = 2,420
voila ce que j'obtiens :
X = 15,200
Y = 2,320  ???
Hauteur = 0,590
Largeur = 2,670

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer ce comportement ?
Comment faire un tat au millimtre prs ?

Merci des rponses   ::wink::

----------


## touhami

Bonjour,
je ponse que c'est tres facile,
Dans le menu Fichier ---> Options
Dans l'ongler Layout ---> Grid Options , tu peut trouv Grid size
modife cette taille selent ton besoin ( 0,026 cm c'est minimum)
Bon developpement.

----------


## L.nico

Bonjour,
Pour information, on ne peut pas ajuster le _left_ ou le le _top_ au millimtre prs puisque le rfrent unitaire de mesure dans la construction de l'dition est le pixel....  ::roll::  
L'unit de mesure _Cm_ est uniquement indicative !

----------

